

The Nvidia  GeForce GTX 980 Review: Maxwell Mark 2 - chucknelson
http://www.anandtech.com/show/8526/nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-review

======
chucknelson
Posted this mostly because it's pretty impressive how nVidia has improved
efficiency so much without a die shrink.

I'm hoping for some big leaps when 20nm (or lower) becomes a reality for GPU
vendors.

